# Key Post: Outlook & Eircom.net Emails



## plan2change (14 Jan 2005)

Hello All

I hope this isn't a stupid question.  I have an eircom.net free account and previously viewed my emails via the web interface.  I have recently switched PC (MS XP SP2) and am using MS Outlook to send & receive emails.  My question is if I receive an email from someone and when out and about open my inbox via the web regardless of whether I read it or not - it stays in the web inbox i.e. mail will not transfer into MS Outlook inbox.  Similarly if I open MS Outlook first I cannot subsequently read the message again via the web interface.

I presumed I could see all emails via both interfaces (Web & Outlook). I thought I was just using 2 different "windows" to look at data in the same place.  Have I configured MS Outlook wrongly ?

Can anyone be of any assistance ?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2005)

*Re: Outlook & Eircom.net Emails*

*My question is if I receive an email from someone and when out and about open my inbox via the web regardless of whether I read it or not - it stays in the web inbox i.e. mail will not transfer into MS Outlook inbox.*

Whether or not the email is deleted off the email server is usually an option on many email client applications. You may need to root aroun in the _Outlook_ (or did you mean _Outlook Express_?) mail account configuration dialogs for the relevant option(s).

*Similarly if I open MS Outlook first I cannot subsequently read the message again via the web interface.*

This doesn't seem to tally with your first point above and suggests that _Outlook_ is deleting the email from the server after pulling it down to its inbox. 

Maybe you could clarify the problem(s) a bit more?


----------



## euroDilbert (14 Jan 2005)

*Re: Outlook & Eircom.net Emails*

When you use Outlook, you are effectively downloading the email to your own PC from your ISP.

As Clubman says, there is an option in Outlook to stop the email being deleted once you have read it.

I don't have a copy of Outlook to hand to check the exact details, but it should be available somewhere in the options.
It usually says something like "Leave read emails on server"


----------



## Monsieur Bond (14 Jan 2005)

*Re: Outlook & Eircom.net Emails*



> I don't have a copy of Outlook to hand to check the exact details, but it should be available somewhere in the options.
> It usually says something like "Leave read emails on server"



Check out this Yahoo! help page - scroll down to where it says "Control deletion of messages".


----------



## irishpancake (17 Jan 2005)

*Re: Outlook & Eircom.net Emails*

hi there plan2change:

1) I'd say that you don't want to hog mail_server space (very valuable) with your own e-mail or burst your own personal quota. All you want to do is be able to view your incoming mail for a reasonable period, say 10-20 days. (If everybody wanted to store their mail on ISP servers indefinately, the system would collapse for obvious reasons.)

2) When you use Outlook (Express??), you actually download your e-mail to the machine/PC you have used to connect to your ISP's mail servers. Your mail is there, in your Inbox (or whichever off-line folder you have decided to store it in) but it's in your local machine.

3) You can instruct Outlook Express to retain your messages on the server, after you have read them:

Go to Tools/Accounts/Mail. 

Double-click on your eircom mail account tab. 

Click on the "Advanced" tab.

At the bottom of this page, you will find a Delivery section.

Check the box which says "Leave a copy of messages on server" 

Also make sure to set "Remove from server after (x) days" a reasonable period, depending on the volumn and size of your e-mail and attachements. (I'd say no longer than 15 days).

Can i recommend that ppl who like to check their mail on-line, pleeze use mail2web.

this is a great service, and superior to eircom's, or other ISP webmail. You have the option of setting up your own mail2web Homepage, where you can check mail from many sources. leaving all mail on it's server.

[broken link removed]


 Brilliant when you're on the move!!!


----------

